# Another exciting trip on the Reading and Northern



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of you reading this are in the mid-atlantic region and within driving distance of Jim Thorpe, PA, you need to go over and ride the Lehigh Gorge Scenic Railroad. The line is well maintained and runs through the beautiful Lehigh Gorge on the old CNJ and Lehigh Valley lines. 

Yesterday, MLS'er Chris France and I took Luke for one amazing hour ride behind Reading and Northern 425, a 4-6-2 pacific. The engineer essentially 'stomped it' leaving Jim Thorpe, and we must have been doing better than 25-30 mph in less than a mile after leaving the station. We paid a bit extra to ride the open car directly behind the locomotive and it was worth it, even if we did get hammered with cinders for most of the 8 mile run up the gorge. I think we must have been going at least 40 mph or better for short periods. And the engineer knew how to play the whistle!! 


And if any of you know me, you know I like my eats, too. Directly across the street from the depot, Molly Maguire's Pub has built a deck, so you can enjoy a beer, a burger, and the sounds of a steam locomotive getting ready for the next run. 


This is the second trip behind 425 since she returned to service in 2008. The Reading and Northern does a good job of offering a clean train that runs at reasonable speeds through some highly scenic country. I think this is a good trip, even with their regular SD-50 diesel. 

Sorry, no pics yet. I will have a video for youtube at some point. 

Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Some eye candy:










We sat in the first car behind the locomotive. Most of the train was made up of ex-reading commuter cars. There were a couple of ex DL&W cars and a caboose. No diesels, although the 426 was chugging away on the side track, obviously the protection engine. 

Photo above by co-worker Bob Kise.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I was there on Saturday, Sept. 4th, with the family. Excellent weekend for a beautiful ride through the Lehigh Gorge. By the way, Jim Thorpe is a cool little town with lots of little antique shops and small eateries. There's a lot to do there to entertain yourself while you wait for your turn on the train.


----------

